# does anyone watch Table for 12 - carseat related



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Does anyone else watch this show? I cringe every time they show the kids in the car. I can't tell what seats they are in, but they are obviously outgrown - the kids shoulders are way above the top slots, they are never buckled in tightly, wearing huge bulky coats in their seats. I wonder if there is a way to contact them through the show....


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I watch the show and the carseats also make me nuts. For all of the reasons that you shared. My preschooler was watching with me one day and even HE noticed that they had their coats on.


----------



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Most television shows and movies in which children are in car seats make me want to throw things at the tv. Lifetime movies are by far the worst for that though. Someone needs to send these kids new seats. At least the Jon & Kate Plus 8 kids are in good seats and properly buckled from what I have seen.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

the duggars have seats that must have belonged to their oldest kids...there's no way those seats aren't expired. I think what we see on tv is a reflection of a lot of people across the country (maybe even the majority?). I just wish we could get people on tv to properly use carseats (can you imagine seeing ERF on a commercial or tv show?)...people see it and would perhaps start thinking about doing it, too.

Commercials with kids in boosters (esp. backless ones) drive me nuts...I can't help but tell the tv that this particular child should be harnessed (or still RF).


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't see why you shouldn't email them through TLC's web site. I doubt it'll get to them but it's worth a shot.

That said, a company (Mazda, maybe?) about 3-4 years back had a commercial - baby in the back in a Snugride and it was forward facing. I had a fit, and politely emailed them, their marketing company, etc. I got a reply a week later saying they didn't want anyone to get the wrong idea about Snugride's (or babies that young FF), so they re-did that part of the commercial. (I saw the redone one later on) THANK GOODNESS.

Point is, try what you can to get a message to them - hopefully it works or at least alerts producers maybe!


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

THANK YOU!!!!!! My DH is always yelling at me because I ALWAYS am commenting on how the kids on shows are either in the wrong types of seats (aka baby FFing) or not buckled properly, etc. Tonight I was watching an old episode of Wife Swap and there was an overprotective mom who had her 11 and 9 yo in HBBs because she thought it was safer. Only it was clearly obivious that they had outgrown the HBB. J&K plus 8 always has their kids in good seats and I like that. I understand not ERF sextuplets, but they had them in Radians and now Nautiluses. Not sure why they switched but whatever. The table for 12 kids would be better off in HBBs (they are over 4 and I assume at least some are over 40 lbs) than improperly fitting/outgrown seats and it might be easier for mom and dad to get them in/out of the van.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I complain about their car seat usage every episode, and he is a cop, he should know better, and if not him, TLC should just not want that shown on one of their shows and teach them better/provide them with new seats! (though, I also cringe at how babies are strapped in to leave the hospital on baby store/bringing home baby, so I realize TLC doesn't care...).


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
THANK YOU!!!!!! My DH is always yelling at me because I ALWAYS am commenting on how the kids on shows are either in the wrong types of seats (aka baby FFing) or not buckled properly, etc. Tonight I was watching an old episode of Wife Swap and there was an overprotective mom who had her 11 and 9 yo in HBBs because she thought it was safer. Only it was clearly obivious that they had outgrown the HBB. J&K plus 8 always has their kids in good seats and I like that. I understand not ERF sextuplets, but they had them in Radians and now Nautiluses. Not sure why they switched but whatever. The table for 12 kids would be better off in HBBs (they are over 4 and I assume at least some are over 40 lbs) than improperly fitting/outgrown seats and it might be easier for mom and dad to get them in/out of the van.

from what I've heard the R65's were donated by SK then Graco (one of the shows major sponsors) came out w/ the GN so J&K+8 got those to use as main seats. If I recall correctly in the early early J&K+8 the sextupts were in Graco comfortsports.


----------



## missjessicajames (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's the link for where you can email discovery/tlc

http://extweb.discovery.com/viewerrelations

And you momma's are making me feel very un-educated I certainly can't spot the type of car seat just by seeing it on tv


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

I did notice in one of the newer Duggar shows some new carseats...in particular a brand new Snugride. And another show with larger families should many of the LOs in Britax seats.

As far as the coat thing is concerned....I'm guilty as charged. Now I do try to dress in layers so we don't have to use coats that are not so thick. But, I find it completely ludricous (sp?) in subzero bone chilling weather with the wind blowing to take the LOs out to the car in a coat, take the coat off, strap them in a seat in a car that's freezing cold, get to wear I'm going, and then repeat the process in reverse. hmmmm....frostbite vs. being in a wreck....at that point that chance of frostbite is higher.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 
I did notice in one of the newer Duggar shows some new carseats...in particular a brand new Snugride. And another show with larger families should many of the LOs in Britax seats.

As far as the coat thing is concerned....I'm guilty as charged. Now I do try to dress in layers so we don't have to use coats that are not so thick. But, I find it completely ludricous (sp?) in subzero bone chilling weather with the wind blowing to take the LOs out to the car in a coat, take the coat off, strap them in a seat in a car that's freezing cold, get to wear I'm going, and then repeat the process in reverse. hmmmm....frostbite vs. being in a wreck....at that point that chance of frostbite is higher.

We live where it gets down around 0 in the winter. It's really not hard to put them in and out of their coats. You might want to look into a fleece poncho that can rest on top of the seat. I seriously doubt they're going to get frostbite in the 10-30 seconds to and from the car, so to me the risk of dying in a wreck is a lot bigger. And as un-eco-friendly it is, I try to start the car about 5 minutes before we're leaving the house.


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

I must say that DD wears her winter coat in the car in the winter, particularly if we're only driving close to home...it can easily be -30c here in the winter and that's *way* too cold to make her take off her jacket to get into her seat when the car's cold inside - and it stays cold in there for a while before it warms up enough to where she'd be ok coatless. I can still pull her harness pretty tight. If we're going on an extended car trip, then I take her jacket off.

OK...sorry OT. Back to topic


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay one more OT post....

In our neck of the woods it is ILLEGAL to leave a car running unattended while warming up in the winter...now its done quite often, but, illegal nonetheless and the will ticket you.

And, our trips are very short....it take less than 5 minutes for me to get to work. If it is a longer trip, then no coats, maybe a light jacket.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

The kids in that show have a triple whammy- heads above the top of the carseat, coats on, and loose straps. I'm glad they're still harnessed at age four, but they really need bigger seats.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 
I did notice in one of the newer Duggar shows some new carseats...in particular a brand new Snugride. And another show with larger families should many of the LOs in Britax seats.

As far as the coat thing is concerned....I'm guilty as charged. Now I do try to dress in layers so we don't have to use coats that are not so thick. But, I find it completely ludricous (sp?) in subzero bone chilling weather with the wind blowing to take the LOs out to the car in a coat, take the coat off, strap them in a seat in a car that's freezing cold, get to wear I'm going, and then repeat the process in reverse. hmmmm....frostbite vs. being in a wreck....at that point that chance of frostbite is higher.

I agree that when it's REALLY cold you can't take their coat off... have you done the coat trick? You unzip them, pull the front of the front panels of the coat under the straps (so that the straps are coming from the sides, covering the straps) buckle the car seat, and then zip the coat over the top. It's not perfect, but it helps a lot with coat bulk. (There are videos on youtube that show how to do it, if this sounds confusing.)

I've never watched Table for 12. But I yell about carseats on TV all the time. The worst for me was a show about a tiny little girl with an extreme form of Dwarfism, and she was like 15lbs, but was FF, and strapped in really loosely. I about cried.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

two words, polar fleece. Doesn't compact like big winter coats, can keep you warm from house door to car door, bigger coats can standby for after they out of the car if needed. Car blankets also can help if the polar fleece isn't warm enough while the car is heating up. That way they can take them off when it does get warm.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
two words, polar fleece. Doesn't compact like big winter coats, can keep you warm from house door to car door, bigger coats can standby for after they out of the car if needed. Car blankets also can help if the polar fleece isn't warm enough while the car is heating up. That way they can take them off when it does get warm.











During the winter we keep a heavy fleece blanket in the car for the kids.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
I agree that when it's REALLY cold you can't take their coat off... have you done the coat trick? You unzip them, pull the front of the front panels of the coat under the straps (so that the straps are coming from the sides, covering the straps) buckle the car seat, and then zip the coat over the top. It's not perfect, but it helps a lot with coat bulk. (There are videos on youtube that show how to do it, if this sounds confusing.)









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
two words, polar fleece. Doesn't compact like big winter coats, can keep you warm from house door to car door, bigger coats can standby for after they out of the car if needed. Car blankets also can help if the polar fleece isn't warm enough while the car is heating up. That way they can take them off when it does get warm.









:

Also, below 0*F weather (much of winter here) is the only use I have for the infant bucket seats.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
We live where it gets down around 0 in the winter. It's really not hard to put them in and out of their coats. You might want to look into a fleece poncho that can rest on top of the seat. I seriously doubt they're going to get frostbite in the 10-30 seconds to and from the car, so to me the risk of dying in a wreck is a lot bigger. And as un-eco-friendly it is, I try to start the car about 5 minutes before we're leaving the house.

Yes, the risk of a wreck is much greater than that of frostbite unless it's like -50 degrees or colder.

_Once the wind chill makes the temperature feel like -28 or colder, exposed skin can freeze in under 30 minutes. When it drops to -40, frostbite can occur in less than 10 minutes. Take it to -55, and you're in danger within two minutes. Anything colder than that and Environment Canada warns you shouldn't go outside at all._


----------



## momof2kiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I am so with you on this, They really need a lesson in Carseats. What is even sadder is her Husband is a Cop and still does not see anything with wrong with this. The show really needs to be e-mailed but then again there are so many times I am watching something on TV with kids and they are not buckeled correct and it irks me.


----------



## adaliabarclay (May 25, 2009)

I enjoy watching the show and it is a breath of fresh air because although I love Jon and Kate Plus 8 it was getting a bit boring. I like the Hayes because they actually have fun without yelling at each other all the time (like Kate does to Jon). I think Betty might up stage Kate in that she will prove that although having multiples is a lot of work, you don't need to be bossy to get everything to work. I like this family so far.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
the duggars have seats that must have belonged to their oldest kids...there's no way those seats aren't expired. I think what we see on tv is a reflection of a lot of people across the country (maybe even the majority?). I just wish we could get people on tv to properly use carseats (can you imagine seeing ERF on a commercial or tv show?)...people see it and would perhaps start thinking about doing it, too.

Commercials with kids in boosters (esp. backless ones) drive me nuts...I can't help but tell the tv that this particular child should be harnessed (or still RF).


It is too bad, yes some of those seat I know are over 16 years old and you know almost all of the car seat companies would givethem freebies. I noticeon Jon and kate +8 the have changed barnds a few times maybe they get sponsors.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
THANK YOU!!!!!! My DH is always yelling at me because I ALWAYS am commenting on how the kids on shows are either in the wrong types of seats (aka baby FFing) or not buckled properly, etc. Tonight I was watching an old episode of Wife Swap and there was an overprotective mom who had her 11 and 9 yo in HBBs because she thought it was safer. Only it was clearly obivious that they had outgrown the HBB. J&K plus 8 always has their kids in good seats and I like that. I understand not ERF sextuplets, but they had them in Radians and now Nautiluses. Not sure why they switched but whatever. The table for 12 kids would be better off in HBBs (they are over 4 and I assume at least some are over 40 lbs) than improperly fitting/outgrown seats and it might be easier for mom and dad to get them in/out of the van.

I noticed that as well. Wonder why the switched we think sponsors maybe???


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

If you're in a cold climate, you *need* to have your kids wearing polar fleece in the car or use one of the coat tricks. It is absolutely not safe to have them buckled in over a bulky coat, you may as well not buckle them at all if you're doing it over a heavy coat.

why it isn't safe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM1LJ...eature=related

Coat trick video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLTVP...eature=related

You could also take off the coat, buckle the child in, & put their coat on them backwards until the car warms up.


----------

